# fs//fs cock and Dilute Ash red hen



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I visited a friend few days ago... He has fs//fs Ts//Ts cock Dilute Ash red hen.. I was confused when I saw their 2 babies... The color of the 2 babies was reduced.

The fs//fs cock was imported from the USA few months ago...

here are the pic's ...

parents



babies


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

dominant opal in play?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

They are interesting little ones, and do look sometwhat like opal (rec or dom). Dom opal could be rather hard to spot on the dilute ash-red. The father doesn't look like a dominant opal to me, but expression can be variable. As you have said, they might even be reduced, since the father could carry the sex-linked gene without expressing it.

Maybe wait untill they have feathered out completely or even untill after the moult and give us some new pictures. They might change a lot.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Rudolph' you are right the 2 babies look reduced and if they are, that means the father is reduced split R+//r both babies will be hens. as I said the father is frill stencil fs//fs. and it is clear from the tail(not shown in the pic).


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Albannai said:


> Rudolph' you are right the 2 babies look reduced and if they are, that means the father is reduced split R+//r both babies will be hens. as I said the father is frill stencil fs//fs. and it is clear from the tail(not shown in the pic).


I have agreed from the beginning that the father is fs//fs (no need to see the tail in this case), but there is no reason why frill stencilled birds birds cannot also be dominant opal at the same time. ;-)

I was merely stating that this specific bird did not look like it was opal as well as Frill Stencil, since the dark parts are just too dark!

I am not convinced of the reduced though. Shouldn't reduced be short downed, or is that only rubella? These two look like their down was normal?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks Rudolph, if we say they are reduced that means the cock is fs//fs, +//r both babies will be hens. I'm wondring how in the future youngs look like if they are fs//fs, r//r .


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Albannai said:


> Thanks Rudolph, if we say they are reduced that means the cock is fs//fs, +//r both babies will be hens. I'm wondring how in the future youngs look like if they are fs//fs, r//r .


I don't think I've ever seen a reduced frill stencil before, they might be very interesting, although part of the appeal of FS to me is the contrast between the lacing/spangling at the edge of the pattern areas and the white at the center, which will be much less striking when reduced is involved.


----------

